# Game 20: Official Spurs @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 12/9. 7:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Who still wants the fancy player pictures and links?

The Spurs will come out strong after losing to the Sonics, unlike the last 2 wins we can't play ****ty and expect to come out with a W. Unless we actually hit our treys or McGrady/Yao explodes, this could be a painful loss.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rockets continue identity search against Spurs...*

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2939257



> "I don't know," Tracy McGrady said. "When we play a good team, such as Dallas, we look pretty good. Although we lost the game, a lot of positive things came out of it. If you looked at us (Tuesday), we went up against a 1-14 team, and we barely pulled it out. I can't quite put my finger on what type of team we are, whether we are a good team or not."
> 
> A game against the Spurs would seem to offer as much chance to find out as one game can. But the Rockets might be, if nothing else, showing signs of creating an identity.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Spurs and Rockets have a history of ugly, low scoring games. This year's version might be a little more high scoring, but it's still going to be an ugly game probably.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd be thrilled if we win this one... we're not gonna outscore them, so we gotta do a good job shutting down Duncan defensively.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

The rockets will come out of this game bloody and hanging by a thread


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

People might think i'm a nutcase but...

Spurs 89
Rockets 102

I'm wearing my T-mac jersey to the game...therefore,rockets win


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

^^ HA 

lol as I said in the SA forum
San Antonio 29
Houston 24 
Halftime 

seriously i think the final will be 
Sa 94
Houston 84
i think the spurs bounce back but the rockets will keep it interesting before the spurs pull away at the end.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

As expected, a sloppy game so far.

The Rockets just got a fast break point ending with a Yao dunk! One of the few times this season Yao has been given an easy bucket. Yao is once again calling for the ball about 15 ft from the basket... and putting the ball on the floor is not his strength. 

Mo Taylor is showing the NBA how soft he is, getting stuffed everytime he takes it to the basket. Way to lose what little trade value you had.

28-24 Houston, 5:11 left in 2nd


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Andre Barrett penetrating to the basket and feeding Yao... wow!

As much as I like this kid, the similarities between pre-contract Moochie and him are a little scary...


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow, I hate these slow games. Can we trade our team for the suns?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sigh... once again the Spurs pull away towards the end.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

17 points in the last 52 seconds. Rockets win.

I'm still in shock.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I just saw the hilght, in one play Sura penetrated, lobbed it up like it was a floater shot, but actually turned out into an alley oop to Yao. I think this play can be very effective in the future, take note GUMBY!

and T-Mac = GOD, in this game anyway


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Like I said b4....Me yelling "they said it was a bad trade" and "they still want steve francis" while running through the tunnel (b4 u get to ur seat) > all  :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Geez!!!!!!!!!i thought it would be played tomorrow,so i was just waiting for it.but when i got here to check what ppl were talking about "BEFORE"the game started,i finally got to know it had been played!!!!!!!!!crap!:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i just downloaded the game and watched it.besides TMAC's unbelievably freaking show,Yao played superbly aggressive in this game,those slam dunks were so exciting.good sign!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> i just downloaded the game and watched it.besides TMAC's unbelievably freaking show,Yao played superbly aggressive in this game,those slam dunks were so exciting.good sign!


Where did you download the game at?? The websites that I sually go to to download games doesent eben have it yet


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Where did you download the game at?? The websites that I sually go to to download games doesent eben have it yet


i downloaded it by some bittorrent tool.:grinning:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> i downloaded it by some bittorrent tool.:grinning:


I have bittorrent also, But what website did you find the game on??


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I have bittorrent also, But what website did you find the game on??


it's a chinese website
http://bt1.btchina.net/?categoryid=3 

u just click this:
ÖÃ¶¥:[ÍÆ¼ö]-> ¡¾HttpFtpÃ¨Ã¨&CNXPÓ°ÊÓµÛ¹ú¡¿¡¾12.10¡¿¡¾NBA¡¿¡¾ÐÝË¹¶Ù»ð¼ývsÊ¥°²¶«Äá°ÂÂí´Ì¡¿¡¾RMVB¡¿ [Ïà¹ØÌÖÂÛ]

there r thousands of ppl r downloading it now so it's very fast.but i dunno if it works in ur location.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> it's a chinese website
> ...


Thanks for the link, but I don't even see where it's at


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, but I don't even see where it's at


i guess it must be some unrecognizable codes in ur computer.:|


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I finally found it, I'm downloading it right now


----------

